
This week in KDE Usability and Productivity: part 17 - buovjaga
https://pointieststick.wordpress.com/2018/05/06/this-week-in-usability-productivity-part-17/
======
jchw
This is great, great work. The importance of this work is difficult to
overstate. The UX in modern Linux desktops is lacking and more often than not,
giant redesigns, while fun, are not going to help. What will help is running
through an app and patching the rough spots, repeatedly, until the experience
is smooth.

One off topic comment on the writing: I kept thinking that issues were worked
on by both the author and Nate Graham because they were written as "Me, Nate
Graham, ..." \- I feel it would be clearer if it were written as "Me (Nate
Graham)"

------
lsh
I would love to post a link to part 1 but the search function only returns
five results, there are related links at the 'bottom' of the page but the
results are inconsistent (i.e., part 9, part 14, part 10), but 80% of the page
is comments so you can't scroll 'to the end' of the page. Clicking a section
like 'usability' gives you all posts with the full content for those posts
(lots and lots of images and animated gifs).

Site works well in Reader View, if your browser has that feature.

... after some clever googling I don't think there is a part 1, but this seems
like the most likely link to the beginning of the series:
[https://pointieststick.wordpress.com/2018/01/16/this-week-
in...](https://pointieststick.wordpress.com/2018/01/16/this-week-in-discover/)

------
alexandernst
It’s nice to see that somebody is patching those bugs that are ruining the
overall experience of the otherwise great KDE.

------
locusm
Havent used Linux outside of servers since RH7.3 (maybe around 2003), tried a
few distros on my new T480s and ultimately settled on KDE Neon. 24 hrs in I'm
liking it a lot. Tried Ubuntu, Kubuntu, various Arch flavours & Mint.

~~~
jcrben
I'd consider NixOS [https://nixos.org/](https://nixos.org/)

